# Bent over rowing, anybody like them.?



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I keep going back to these to build my back up, but i just cant get into them, they feel so unnatural and a little dangerous to my back, i always feel like i am going to pull my back doing them, does anybody actually like them.?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Couldnt imagine not doing them. Deadlifts, rows and pull ups is what built my back.

Your maybe going to heavy. Try and get your form nailed.

They are one of the basic movements that i feel should be done.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't do them due to my lower back issues so I do rows on a plank laid across my power rack pins using dumbbells now and again.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely love these .

Do them at about 45 degrees and underhand . Big mass builder for the back .

I don't go heavy , 3 sec negatives , pause slightly and squeeze . Dorian " week in the dungeon inspired "

One of my favourites


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Couldnt imagine not doing them. Deadlifts, rows and pull ups is what built my back.
> 
> Your maybe going to heavy. Try and get your form nailed.
> 
> They are one of the basic movements that i feel should be done.


I love Dead lifts....but i think its because i have a dodgy back that bent over rows scare me....perhaps like you say GO LIGHT and get it right...


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Amazing exercise! I like using the pronated grip and getting a nice squeeze builds nice thickness.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

love them! 3x8 every back session with 100kg


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> love them! 3x8 every back session with 100kg


Jesus....100.??? that would break my foooking back.....im am 51 though..lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

This is how I do them.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

mozzwigan said:


> love them! 3x8 every back session with 100kg


You've got a good back. I remember you posting a pic not long back


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

staple part of my back workout... learn them love them...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I can do them on a low weight but find it pretty hard to keep my form, they often turn into yates rows


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I love Yates rows. Just wider than shoulder-width grip, underhand and usually get the straps out for 100kg+. Nice slow reps. Been up to 140 but my form was ****e - still gave me killer doms


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Would also agree that my form tends to struggle a bit with bent over rows, I have used Pendlays instead or single arm dumbbell which I feel does hit my lats a lot more.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> I love Dead lifts....but i think its because i have a dodgy back that bent over rows scare me....perhaps like you say GO LIGHT and get it right...


Depends what is actually wrong with your back, if you get a slipped disk now and again, the position is likely to be the problem and not the weight itself.

I used to stretch a lot but can't nowadays because it causes more problems for me than doing squats. It's also why I have to be very careful on deads and ATG squats. I still do them but have to be really in tune with what's going on.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

PaulB said:


> This is how I do them.


I think i have been doing them with a more bent over stance, i will have a go doing it more upright..


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

PaulB said:


> You've got a good back. I remember you posting a pic not long back


only thing that is decent on me lol my legs are coming on now too


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Jesus....100.??? that would break my foooking back.....im am 51 though..lol


can do about 120kg for a few strict, but cant do reverse grip with 120kg the bar rolls out my hands so i do double overhand


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Its a super excersize.

try different variations as you can target diff parts of yur back and rear delts.

Just trial and error


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

mozzwigan said:


> only thing that is decent on me lol my legs are coming on now too


Your calves are sh1t though Only joking, ok no I'm not lol.

Yeh, your legs were coming up well too. I've just started 5x5 myself, hoping to get some growth out of it as well as strength.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Brilliant exercise. I've had a ruptured disc before so I've had to be really strict with my form, always chin up back straight. Been doing 70kg. Luckily I've just got a Powertec leverage system so now I can do them supported. Bonus.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yates barbel style rows

dumbbell rows

love em


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Love 'em

But being a long limb'd gangly lump "pull" is by far my favourite day


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Your calves are sh1t though Only joking, ok no I'm not lol.
> 
> Yeh, your legs were coming up well too. I've just started 5x5 myself, hoping to get some growth out of it as well as strength.


Yeah mate. I switched now to higher reps and different stance. I need to learn thenlow bar squat


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

I try and bend as far over as possible, try to horizontal

Opinions on this??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> I try and bend as far over as possible, try to horizontal
> 
> Opinions on this??


There's not one correct way to row... loads of variations that are all slightly different.

I like to do the yates row, but generally use a cable when bending 90 degs, or use db's.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MattTwoWheels said:


> I try and bend as far over as possible, try to horizontal
> 
> Opinions on this??


Sounds like a Pendlay Row rather than what's commonly known as a Bent Over Row.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer Pendlay rows but my elbow doesn't at the moment:mad:






I'm having to do underhand bb rows instead.

There are loads of variations, just do what is comfortable so long as you keep your back as straight and as still as possible.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I've never loved the traditional bent over row. It always felt like so much energy wasted just keeping in position, rather than working the lats.

I do however like doing them in a 'dead-stop' fashion off the pins in a power rack, (or off of a bench while straddled either side of it).

For me it is a much better movement, kind of a modified Pendlay row.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MattTwoWheels said:


> I try and bend as far over as possible, try to horizontal
> 
> Opinions on this??


Wrong.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Wrong.


Agreed I don't use the traditional form i try to lift heavy and focus on lat thickness only and focus on romnoids and traps through different movements


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Hard to keep good form on them with a barbell but a great exercise to use for back thickness.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I just do underhand Bb rows, wasn't massively keen on overhand grip, couldn't seem to squeeze it as much


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes very muchly!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Wrong.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Pendlay rows are what I do, finally got the right feeling for them.

I thought these are bent over rows?

The other variation I know of is to not let the bar touch the floor and they are Yates rows?!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

pendlay row for me, keeps the back in the right position and allows for decent amount of weight too


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

The ones i did start the start of the year were called ' **** my back up' rows...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

i look like a giraffe drinking water when I do a bent over row


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

The L Man said:


> i look like a giraffe drinking water when I do a bent over row


Do you even lift bro?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The L Man said:


> i look like a giraffe drinking water when I do a bent over row


It does take time to get the feel for it m8


----------

